# Graka Kühler



## The_Schroeder (21. März 2010)

*Graka Kühler*

Hey,

wollt mal fragen ob ihr plant einen Grafikkartenkühler zubringen der auf dem H50 basiert, also das GPU, RAM und Spawa´s durch ein geschlossenes System und einen 120 oder 240mm Radi gekühlt werden.

Glaube sowas würde sich gut verkaufen weil viele einfach kein Geld bzw Platz haben um sich für ihre Graka extra eine Wakü zukaufen wo man alles extra kaufen muss..Pumpe, Radi, Lüfter usw

MFG Schröder


----------



## Ahab (21. März 2010)

*AW: Graka Kühler*

Ich meine bereits irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sowas in Planung ist. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass so etwas hier im Supportforum breitgelatscht wird.


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. März 2010)

*AW: Graka Kühler*

cool wenn´s wirklich so is ^^

naja Cosair hatte den H50 gebaut deshalb wollt ich ma hier fragen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. März 2010)

*AW: Graka Kühler*

Also zu dem Thema gibt es soweit noch keine Informationen, was aber auf jeden Fall korrekt ist, das der H50 diesen Produktbereich eingeleutet hat und auch weitere Konstruktionen in Planung sind. Um hier auf dem laufenden zu bleiben könnt Ihr auch den Corsair Blog auf corsair.com adden, damit seit Ihr immer up-to-date.


----------

